# head lights not working on my EZ GO golf cart question?



## dixie (Apr 10, 2010)

Does anyone know if it might just be a fuse? If so, what kind of fuse and where does it go? I really do not want to pay $200 to have it serviced.

Thanks for any info?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd call the local golf course where they rent those and ask to speak to the rental desk- their maintenance people would know. Otherwise look for a fuse panel, or follow the wires between the light switch and the lights looking for an in-line fuse.

Jim Ricks


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 10, 2010)

Dixie,

See if this link helps


Richard


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 10, 2010)

If that doesn't work, see if you can make contact with the golf cart mechanic at the nearest course.  Most of them will do "side work" at a reasonable price.

Fern


----------

